

Why a LinkedIn Connection is Worth More than a Facebook Friend - prakash
http://www.charleshudson.net/?p=469

======
shedd
I agree, because both benefit from expanding their userbases, in terms of
increasing exposure for ads (as well as those on the receiving end of
LinkedIn's paid InMails, etc.).

Both companies are only touching the surface of generating revenue from their
mass of users, with new innovative models beyond simple advertising and
subscription features. I like UpDown.com's approach to taking the decision
making power of the crowds and extrapolating it into an offline business
model. For UpDown, expanding userbases online drive growth in exposure revenue
(ads) and increased decision making power for the offline half.

